# Older Sears Snowblower Question



## OLD RED (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all , I have my brothers sears snowblower and the handles have cracked off near the bottom where they bolt onto the frame of the machine  Seems to be poorly made thin metal handles . The tag reads 536 906000 and says Simpsons-Sears Limited Canada . Anyone know where to possibly get replacement handles beside sears website that dead ends after the parts are found .  :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## 400ccscreamer (Nov 5, 2007)

the only thing that i can think of is use a junk yard or a dump and or put a wanted out on craigslist or ebayor weld them back on


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

let me see what I can do for you

I know how to order from craftsman


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yup, it definatly old

goto www3.sears.com and look for yourself, the control handles are NLA


----------



## OLD RED (Dec 8, 2006)

yep called sears myself and got NLA answer which is the same as obsolete so i had the handles bronzed up in a welding shop . Now to see how long that lasts .


----------

